# Rasmus by Suhr guitars appear available now



## troyguitar (Dec 31, 2010)

Rasmus RM100 Root Beer Metallic Brand New Suhr Modern - eBay (item 290517432923 end time Jan-29-11 09:04:39 PST)
































There are only a couple on eBay at this point, but I imagine more will be around soon. I kind of want one, but am going to wait and hope they make some with maple veneers. I'm also not too keen on a $1000 Chinese guitar without playing it first, no matter who has their name on it.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 31, 2010)

About fucking time. They are earlier than they had said. They recently told my store that it would be February now before these shipped. 

I fucking want one.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 31, 2010)

i want a standard really badly.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 31, 2010)

I hate that root beer finish. I wanna see more.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 31, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I hate that root beer finish. I wanna see more.


 
Search "Rasmus guitars" on ebay and you'll see 3 more of them in different finishes.


----------



## Guitar Asylum (Dec 31, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> There are only a couple on eBay at this point, but I imagine more will be around soon. I kind of want one, but am going to wait and hope they make some with maple veneers. I'm also not too keen on a $1000 Chinese guitar without playing it first, no matter who has their name on it.



You're going to be blown away, I promise. To me, the thing that really makes Suhrs so special is the attention that the necks are given. Seeing that final setup and plek'ing is done at the US facility, these necks are outrageously nice for a Chinese guitar that sells for $1000. 

For those that aren't aware - the pups are the exact same as the ones used on all the USA guitars, the bridge is a genuine Gotoh (AFAIK, only the tone block is different than the 510 used on the USA guitars and can be changed easily), and they come with gigbags that normally sell for something like $150. 

These guitars are serious instruments at a really reasonable price. I don't know if I can stress enough how great they really are, especially for $1000. The Root Beer color is really cool in person, it was kind of tough to photograph.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 1, 2011)

my modern custom is by far and away the nicest guitar i have ever touched and ive owned a pre lawsuit prs tremonti and a pre st louis music parker fly deluxe. both AMAZING guitars. the neck and fretwork on the suhr are like maple flavored stainless steel butter. for $1000 you could not go wrong with one of these things. way better than youll get from ibanez esp or schector for the money.


----------



## mhickman2 (Jan 1, 2011)

I wouldn't hesitate to get one of these. Suhrs are by far my favorite superstrat thus far. The contour is absolutely amazing and comfortable. The necks are the perfect median between traditional and modern guitarists.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 1, 2011)

Aren't these supposed to be PLEK'd? 

I think they're a steal. Show me another guitar for $1000 with a Gotoh trem, high end pickups, and a PLEK job (that alone makes up half the price). Unless they used Balsa and completely fucked up the templates, there's no way these will be anything but killer.

Not to mention those RMs look sexy as hell!


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Aren't these supposed to be PLEK'd?
> 
> I think they're a steal. Show me another guitar for $1000 with a Gotoh trem, high end pickups, and a PLEK job (that alone makes up half the price). Unless they used Balsa and completely fucked up the templates, there's no way these will be anything but killer.
> 
> Not to mention those RMs look sexy as hell!




what he said. the pickups are $100 a pop. the gigbag is $150. that plus the guitar is setup by the same exact guys setting up the very high dollar usa guitars. same attention to detail and same love.


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 1, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I'm also not too keen on a $1000 Chinese guitar without playing it first, no matter who has their name on it.



Trust me - once China really gets its QA/QC together, which they _very_ quickly will, $1000 will seem a bargain.

The key is having the engineering nous to understand not only the _how_ to make something but also the _why_ it's made that way. Twenty or thirty years ago the Japanese factories got the hang of it (see today's Ibanez Prestiges and Caparisons), ten or fifteen years ago the Korean manufacturing facilities started getting the hang of it so that now you have the PRS SE line, China and India will be next. 

There's a niche for someone to source real quality guitars at phenomenal value in India right now, Fender/Jackson are starting out with budget lines, my guess would be that in very short order you could see some mid-range lines appearing.

This doesn't just apply to guitars, by the way - think of how consumer electronics, cars, industrial machinery and so forth manufactured in the far East have come on in leaps and bounds in terms of quality, consistency and value.


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm waiting for the Guthrie Govan model but yeah.... I'm gearing up for one of these to be my next guitar purchase.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm reserving judgement on these until I get to play one. The only review I've read that wasn't from somebody selling or endorsing Suhr was less than flattering...


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2011)

EDIT: Also, it's all sales pitch but anyway:


> Suhr Modern model body shape, North American Alder body and Maple neck with Indonesian
> Rosewood fretboard, Modern Elliptical .780-.830" neck shape, 16" fretboard radius, 1.650 nut width,
> Jumbo nickel frets, Gotoh 510 solid-saddles, chrome locking tuners and hardware,
> SSH+ HB in bridge, SSV HB in neck and FL single-coil in the middle, 1V 1T 5-way, deluxe gig bag
> ...


----------



## JacobShredder (Jan 2, 2011)

technomancer said:


> I'm reserving judgement on these until I get to play one. The only review I've read that wasn't from somebody selling or endorsing Suhr was less than flattering...



Whatd you hear? I'd very much like to get any info I can.

Currently on my list for my next and final 6 string:
Parker Fly
Caparison Horus
MM JP6
or maybe one of these Rasmus guitars.


----------



## mhickman2 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've never been a fan of following the "buy if it has a good review" thing. If I went by that I would miss out on so many great guitars. The best perspective to gain on a guitar is your own. I can say from experience (I own a modern) that if the QC is up to Suhr standards, that a rasmus would be nothing short of phenomenal.


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2011)

A local guitar shop I know of carries EBMM and BFRs, and when the OLP and Sterling line came around, they stocked a few of those. A couple months ago they started carrying Suhr, so I'm hoping they might start stocking the Rasmus soon. If so, I'll be posting a full review.


----------



## Miek (Jan 3, 2011)

The neckjoint and scoop are glorious


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 3, 2011)

The one thing that bothers me about these guitars is that they're not under the name Suhr, but Rasmus. If these guitars get raped in reviews all over the net, Suhr will lose some image but not enough to worry too much. It's a safe and smart move on their part to brand-extend and give it a different name, however it does not imply a lot of confidence in their guitars.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 3, 2011)

Many brands opt for this as a way of enticing people to "upgrade", and to give you a sense of exclusivity and luxury when playing the real thing. Fender backs Squier quite openly, yet they make a point that if you want the full monty, you'll get a Fender. Marketing stuff, basically.


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2011)

Have at it:

MobileMe Gallery


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2011)

Randy said:


> Have at it:
> 
> MobileMe Gallery



Nice.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 6, 2011)

Randy said:


> Have at it:
> 
> MobileMe Gallery



Smart move. 

EDIT: Somewhat discouraging to see the Gibby copies in those shots though.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 6, 2011)

This is all I want:






This (potentially unfinished guitar) is what I want from Rasmus, I would like one natural option. Hopefully.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Smart move.
> 
> EDIT: Somewhat discouraging to see the Gibby copies in those shots though.



Most "forgeries" come from established plants which make reputable production guitars. That includes that shops that make a lot of the guitars we all know and love. 



The Armada said:


> This (potentially unfinished guitar) is what I want from Rasmus, I would like one natural option. Hopefully.



That's the Rasmus GG model. It'll be in production. It's pretty much his set-neck Modern, but with a bolt-on neck. The recessed trem, pickup combo, T-no, and blower switch will all be there.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 6, 2011)

Drooooooooooooool. Thanks for the info Max, makes me feel hopeful.

hao u no all dis?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh man, I would be the happiest man alive in this room.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 6, 2011)

That rosewood looks pretty nice.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 6, 2011)

^

These are exciting, honestly. I told myself my next six would be an RG550 or the like, but I might splurge a bit and go Rasmus...


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's the Rasmus GG model. It'll be in production. It's pretty much his set-neck Modern, but with a bolt-on neck. The recessed trem, pickup combo, T-no, and blower switch will all be there.



Are you sure it won't be a set-neck?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 7, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Are you sure it won't be a set-neck?



According to John on the Suhr forums the Rasmus GG is going to be bolt-on, though nothing is set in stone. Though, take a good look at the joint on the guitar Govan in playing in the picture posted above. 

I will say though, that the GG isn't the only "other" Rasmus supposedly coming out.


----------



## aiur55 (Jan 7, 2011)

This has got me pretty excited. Wonder when they ll be out in Canada, gotta give this one a try.

And about the Made in China part: China has come a long way. I have owned a made in China acoustic that was a $1000. The quality was up there with my buddy's martin, but just didn't sound as nice (combination of wood and price haha). I find it terrifying when people won't buy Chinese made guitars or Korean made guitars...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 7, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Are you sure it won't be a set-neck?



I think that's Guthrie's personal guitar. Notice the headband around the neck? Maybe they wanted to compare to the real thing. It looks like he's showing that nice lady how to wire up the electronics for the blower switch. Either that our asking her why she isn't making him a sandwich. What am I, a mind reader?






Hard to tell, but that looks like a bolt on to me.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah the natural one is definitely a bolt-on. You could be right about the red one being Govan's actual Suhr.


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2011)

I will say, the facilities look a lot nicer than I was expecting. Also, the Modern in blue looks damn good.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 7, 2011)

EDIT: ignore this post. Forum/Firefox weirdness going on; my post above was there and then it wasn't, so I made this simplified post thinking that I offended a Mod, but now the original post is back...

Double Edit: And now, the original post is gone, and another post to which I responded below also has disappeared. So, ignore this bumbling idiot.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

^Tell us more.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 8, 2011)

In person, it did not look like a budget guitar. Tight neck pocket, great grain on the maple neck and rosewood fretboard, and very nice looking fret work. I wasn't a fan of the color of the body's finish (it was metallic-ish grey, very blah looking), but it was applied well. I think some Fender-ish colors would look better (Lake Placid Blue, Shoreline Gold, etc.), but it really was a nice guitar. 

I simply don't need another six string, and if I were going to buy another one it would be a Tyler, but otherwise I don't see why someone looking for a six-string super strat wouldn't at least seriously consider these.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 8, 2011)

EDIT: I should read better.

I REALLLLY want a Guthrie Rasmus.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 8, 2011)

ROAR said:


> I saw something today about a signature Guthrie Govan...
> If so, I'd really look into a Rasmus even more.



Did you happen to see it.............. IN THIS THREAD?????


It's not like there's a picture of Guthrie playing it just a few posts above you or anything. 





ROAR said:


> EDIT: I should read better.
> 
> I REALLLLY want a Guthrie Rasmus.



Trying to cover up eh????? Too late, you already done goofed. 

I will give you credit for actually finding a different thread about it.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 8, 2011)

^hahah look I was trying to multitask to the max man!
It's hard to watch Guthrie Govan videos and focus on
anything else in life


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 8, 2011)

They still need to sort out the Rasmus website.

Horizontal scrolls


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 8, 2011)

I am tempted to pick one up, although I'm probably just gunna wait for the Govan model.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 8, 2011)

stuz719 said:


> They still need to sort out the Rasmus website.
> 
> Horizontal scrolls





I hate that horizontal scroll.


----------



## Randy (Jan 12, 2011)

John Petrucci Forums - View Single Post - Rasmus Guitars by Suhr Finally Shipping!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 12, 2011)

Patience? 7 strings are not an option, they are a product.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 12, 2011)

^

I'm excited about these instruments.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 14, 2011)

Do you think the guthrie rasmus will have a floyd option at all?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 15, 2011)

The idea behind these Rasmus guitars by Suhr is very intriguing. I'll wait until I have the chance to play one myself of course, but this all looks very promising. Maybe some of you guys can post some more pics of them in the coming weeks when they're distributed across more stores.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 15, 2011)

Jzbass25 said:


> Do you think the guthrie rasmus will have a floyd option at all?



I think only some of the Modern's will have Floyds. These are pure production models, so as far as I know, you can't special order specs on them. Plus, a Guthrie with a Floyd is just wrong.


----------



## DeathCubeK (Jan 15, 2011)

Something about a Made In China guitar for around 1k just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 15, 2011)

DeathCubeK said:


> Something about a Made In China guitar for around 1k just rubs me the wrong way.



The hardware and Plek-job alone are worth at least half of the entire asking price. I think these will be at least as good as LTD Deluxe's (with better fretwork) and the low to mid-range Ibanez Prestiges, but of course there's no way to know until you play one. Some of us are lucky enough to have a store near them who's manager has had several on order since these were announced back in 2010.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 15, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I think only some of the Modern's will have Floyds. These are pure production models, so as far as I know, you can't special order specs on them. Plus, a Guthrie with a Floyd is just wrong.



I know its sacrileg but I abuse the whammy and I want to enjoy a sweet guthrie model while being able to abuse the whammy and not cry about it being out of tune most of the time. =P

I really want a rasmus or suhr but Ive already decided to limit myself on guitars until I finish up school. (even though Im probably doing 2 degrees now so it might be awhile) 

But once Im done axe-fx, suhr, jpx, more ibanezes, some customs waaaaaaa


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 15, 2011)

DeathCubeK said:


> Something about a Made In China guitar for around 1k just rubs me the wrong way.



Does it matter where its assembled if its Plek'd and using loads of american hardware? A lot of the non USA G&L guitars have all american hardware still. Those aren't plek'd though, only the USA G&Ls are I believe.


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2011)

Anybody hear about any NAMM appearances?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 16, 2011)

NOT 2011..but i am sure it will keep you guys interested!!!


----------



## Dan (Jan 16, 2011)

See the name and all i can think of is:







I'm sure they will be lovely though


----------



## ihave27frets (Jan 16, 2011)

I think The Rasmus line will do really well.. The ones I played were awesome, the build quality, parts and materials and over-all tonality at that price line is amazing. And, im anxious to see some of the signature models that are to come


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> I think The Rasmus line will do really well.. The ones I played were awesome, the build quality, parts and materials and over-all tonality at that price line is amazing. And, im anxious to see some of the signature models that are to come



So is that a subtle hint you're getting a sig model


----------



## ihave27frets (Jan 16, 2011)

technomancer said:


> So is that a subtle hint you're getting a sig model



What were we talking about again?


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jan 16, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> What were we talking about again?



 Oh, It's coming haha


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> What were we talking about again?



Oh hells yeah  If it's got the configuration/finish of any of your HS customs that will be freaking awesome


----------



## ihave27frets (Jan 18, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Oh hells yeah  If it's got the configuration/finish of any of your HS customs that will be freaking awesome


----------



## potatohead (Jan 19, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


>


 I'll take a blue drip with maple board please


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2011)

potatohead said:


> I'll take a blue drip with maple board please



If the poll he did is any indication it will match his purple custom


----------



## ROAR (Jan 19, 2011)

I think the real questions is "Will it have 27 frets?"


----------



## potatohead (Jan 19, 2011)

technomancer said:


> If the poll he did is any indication it will match his purple custom


 
Ah yes, I see it now... I like the green, then the purple... but blue would be best


----------



## Dan (Jan 20, 2011)

Damnit Peter, im going to have to fork out a ton more money on your sig 

...and it better be purple!!!!


----------



## ihave27frets (Jan 21, 2011)

ROAR said:


> I think the real questions is "Will it have 27 frets?"



That is a valid question


----------



## ihave27frets (Jan 21, 2011)

Plug said:


> Damnit Peter, im going to have to fork out a ton more money on your sig
> 
> ...and it better be purple!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 21, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> That is a valid question



Curious about that too... would it be 27 frets?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 21, 2011)

theperfectcell6 said:


> Oh, It's coming haha



That's what she said.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Curious about that too... would it be 27 frets?



Peter Joseph: answering questions without actually saying a damn thing


----------



## ihave27frets (Jan 23, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Peter Joseph: answering questions without actually saying a damn thing



Exactly!!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2011)

So Summer NAMM?


----------



## ihave27frets (Jan 29, 2011)

technomancer said:


> So Summer NAMM?



What were we talking about again?


----------



## JacobShredder (Jan 29, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> What were we talking about again?



Your rasmus sig would be the Rasmus of choice for me


----------



## ihave27frets (Jan 29, 2011)

JacobShredder said:


> Your rasmus sig would be the Rasmus of choice for me


----------



## Shadowspecced (Feb 4, 2011)

I played 3 at the music zoo. I played the black modern they had there, the orange modern, and the one Guthrie Govan brought with him to the clinic. I really wanted to like them, but honestly at that price point there are better choices. Plus the Govan one, is gonna be $1400. Save a couple hundred more and get a pro series, they are significantly better, and I promise I'm not being biased.


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 4, 2011)

Shadowspecced said:


> I played 3 at the music zoo. I played the black modern they had there, the orange modern, and the one Guthrie Govan brought with him to the clinic. I really wanted to like them, but honestly at that price point there are better choices. Plus the Govan one, is gonna be $1400. Save a couple hundred more and get a pro series, they are significantly better, and I promise I'm not being biased.



What was the problem?


----------



## Shadowspecced (Feb 4, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> What was the problem?



There was no specific problem's playability wise besides the fact that 24 frets isn't my thing, so forget that. But they sounded kind of dead, and it's not that they weren't good, they could easily be the last guitar you ever have to buy for the right guitar player, don't get me wrong. I just didn't find them to have the same feeling of 'there couldn't be a better guitar then this' you get when you play a Suhr. They were still awesome. Also, they were ugly as sin, all 3 of them, which doesn't really matter to me honestly.


----------



## Dan (Feb 4, 2011)

So lets get this right Peter, so far without you saying anything we have worked out:

Purple finish
27 frets

Summer NAMM release.


I'm going to guess:

25.5 scale
Maple fretboard
reversed headstock
Original floyd
Single neck pup with humbucker bridge, possibly DiMarzio?
1x Volume, 3 way selector switch
Black hardware

If so, yeah i'm buying 2 of them


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 4, 2011)

Just trying to understand why you would feel the pro series would be "significantly better"... because theyre ugly?


----------



## Shadowspecced (Feb 4, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> Just trying to understand why you would feel the pro series would be "significantly better"... because theyre ugly?



Because they sound much more alive, and just generally better then the 3 specific rasmus's I played, and I think for the price difference they're just much better.

Also, do you know Mark Gumbrecht from Full Blown Chaos? I kind of remember him talking about hanging out with some Suhr endorse who was big into metal and I'm thinking it might be you?


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 4, 2011)

Shadowspecced said:


> Because they sound much more alive, and just generally better then the 3 specific rasmus's I played, and I think for the price difference they're just much better.
> 
> Also, do you know Mark Gumbrecht from Full Blown Chaos? I kind of remember him talking about hanging out with some Suhr endorse who was big into metal and I'm thinking it might be you?




Its just hard to figure since theyre made with the same materials, hardware and components, and set up by the same people.

Ha, im not sure.. we start a tour with those dudes in a week.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Feb 4, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> Its just hard to figure since theyre made with the same materials, hardware and components, and set up by the same people.
> 
> Ha, im not sure.. we start a tour with those dudes in a week.



Just wondering, have you ever played one? I don't mean it with any disrespect, and I'm not challenging you at all haha, I'm just wondering.

And that's pretty ironic lol


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 4, 2011)

Shadowspecced said:


> Just wondering, have you ever played one? I don't mean it with any disrespect, and I'm not challenging you at all haha, I'm just wondering.
> 
> And that's pretty ironic lol



Yeah, i played some at 2010 NAMM and at the Suhr factory, they were the first batch basically and I thought they were awesome, and from talking to them I know they have even improved on things they weren't 100% happy with since then.


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 4, 2011)

Plug said:


> So lets get this right Peter, so far without you saying anything we have worked out:
> 
> Purple finish
> 27 frets
> ...



HEYYYYYYYY!

Where you gettin these rumors?!


----------



## Dan (Feb 4, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> HEYYYYYYYY!
> 
> Where you gettin these rumors?!



I can see into your mind Peter 

That and we have a very similar taste in instruments.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Feb 4, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> Yeah, i played some at 2010 NAMM and at the Suhr factory, they were the first batch basically and I thought they were awesome, and from talking to them I know they have even improved on things they weren't 100% happy with since then.



Oh, well if you played the ones I specifically played at least, you'd probably just know what I mean. There's no wow factor


----------



## JacobShredder (Feb 5, 2011)

Plug said:


> So lets get this right Peter, so far without you saying anything we have worked out:
> 
> Purple finish
> 27 frets
> ...



Fixed  I want 1! As long as they have a lively presence to them


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 8, 2011)

JacobShredder said:


> Fixed  I want 1! As long as they have a lively presence to them



I want one too!


----------



## potatohead (Feb 8, 2011)

Plug said:


> So lets get this right Peter, so far without you saying anything we have worked out:
> 
> Purple finish
> 27 frets
> ...


 
Yeah, this sounds pretty awesome


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 13, 2011)

So after much beating around the bush.. This is the first place Im announcing officially that Suhr is releasing my Suhr / Rasmus signature model guitar. More detailed info will be soon to follow. But yeah....im pretty fuckin stoked


----------



## technomancer (Feb 13, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> So after much beating around the bush.. This is the first place Im announcing officially that Suhr is releasing my Suhr / Rasmus signature model guitar. More detailed info will be soon to follow. But yeah....im pretty fuckin stoked


----------



## aiur55 (Feb 13, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> So after much beating around the bush.. This is the first place Im announcing officially that Suhr is releasing my Suhr / Rasmus signature model guitar. More detailed info will be soon to follow. But yeah....im pretty fuckin stoked



I thought you were pretty clear 

Can't wait to see some pics! Congrats!


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks dudes!


----------



## yellowv (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome Pete, congrats. You should have had a sig guitar a long time ago.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 13, 2011)

So when he says nothing, it means something. Now that he says something, does it mean nothing???????????????


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 13, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> So when he says nothing, it means something. Now that he says something, does it mean nothing???????????????



uh... what?


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 13, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> uh... what?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 14, 2011)

God would I kill for a Suhr or a sweet purple Rasmus but I fear I won't have the money.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 14, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> So after much beating around the bush.. This is the first place Im announcing officially that Suhr is releasing my Suhr / Rasmus signature model guitar. More detailed info will be soon to follow. But yeah....im pretty fuckin stoked


Hey Peter just one question are you just going to have the Rasmus or is there going to be both a Rasmus AND a Suhr?


----------



## TCOH5246 (Feb 14, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> Hey Peter just one question are you just going to have the Rasmus or is there going to be both a Rasmus AND a Suhr?



Man, I would love to see a Peter Joseph signature from Rasmus. If all this talk about Quality is true, then nothing would be stopping me


----------



## Dan (Feb 14, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> So after much beating around the bush.. This is the first place Im announcing officially that Suhr is releasing my Suhr / Rasmus signature model guitar. More detailed info will be soon to follow. But yeah....im pretty fuckin stoked



 Peter, i'd never have guessed 

So come on, how right on the specs was i?


----------



## potatohead (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh man, anticipating this...


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 20, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> Hey Peter just one question are you just going to have the Rasmus or is there going to be both a Rasmus AND a Suhr?



Im not really sure yet, im thinking both most likely.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 20, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> Im not really sure yet, im thinking both most likely.




Go both! Once I become a rich man I will buy them lol. Until then I might have to just get a Rasmus.


----------



## jnukes2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Definitely getting the GG model if it plays nice.


----------



## ihave27frets (Feb 24, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> Go both! Once I become a rich man I will buy them lol. Until then I might have to just get a Rasmus.


----------



## TIBrent (Feb 28, 2011)

Dude! I see a purchase coming in the very near future!  A perfect additional to my standard c tuned family 
-Brent


----------



## ihave27frets (Mar 1, 2011)

TIBrent said:


> Dude! I see a purchase coming in the very near future!  A perfect additional to my standard c tuned family
> -Brent


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 7, 2011)

Let me bring this thread back...anyone get one yet?


----------



## ihave27frets (May 9, 2011)

Im surprised i haven't seen anyone pop up with a Rasmus M200 yet. I don't think any of the signature models will be officially released till Winter NAMM though.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (May 10, 2011)

The new Guthrie model is now in the Suhr .me gallery on their website!


----------



## Metalus (May 10, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most "forgeries" come from established plants which make reputable production guitars. That includes that shops that make a lot of the guitars we all know and love.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Rasmus GG model. It'll be in production. It's pretty much his set-neck Modern, but with a bolt-on neck. The recessed trem, pickup combo, T-no, and blower switch will all be there.





MaxOfMetal said:


> According to John on the Suhr forums the Rasmus GG is going to be bolt-on, though nothing is set in stone. Though, take a good look at the joint on the guitar Govan in playing in the picture posted above.
> 
> I will say though, that the GG isn't the only "other" Rasmus supposedly coming out.



The idea of an affordable plek'ed guitar makes me happy in my pants . I would love to try one of these



Randy said:


> John Petrucci Forums - View Single Post - Rasmus Guitars by Suhr Finally Shipping!



YES 



ihave27frets said:


> So after much beating around the bush.. This is the first place Im announcing officially that Suhr is releasing my Suhr / Rasmus signature model guitar. More detailed info will be soon to follow. But yeah....im pretty fuckin stoked



SICK  Saw you dudes the other night at churchills in Miami. You guys owned dude. My keyboardist was taking pics of you guys at one point and when you were windmilling youre dreads almost smacked her in the face a couple of times  (Btw, I apologize for the shit crowd and the people down here in Miami. They suck )

You're Suhr looked sick btw. Looking forward to you're sig model


----------



## MatthewK (May 10, 2011)

Definitely want the GG Rasmus. And they seriously need to make a Rasmus 7 ASAP.


----------



## Church2224 (May 10, 2011)

ihave27frets said:


> Im surprised i haven't seen anyone pop up with a Rasmus M200 yet. I don't think any of the signature models will be officially released till Winter NAMM though.


 

I saw one for sale on a site the other day. I want an S200 in Metallic Blue, looks like a great guitar. 

I played a Rasmus M101 at Rocket Music in Blacksburg, VA bout a month and a half ago. Was very impressed with it. But it was not like a real Suhr I guess....idk. I mean do not get me wrong, it was a GREAT Guitar, especially for the money. But it was not like a custom or Pro series Suhr. Idk you just have to try it.


----------

